# Results so far...



## thestudent (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

So ive been doing phase 1 of 'The Superhero Transformation' and im down to 11% BF (from about 16%). Its taken 5 weeks to get this far and this program is definitely kicking my ass! I am gonna wait until i get down to single figure BF and then start phase 2.

Ive never dropped fat this quickly so i just wanted to know if it is normal to be feeling so tired and thirsty. The book says 10+ cups of water (2.5 litres) per day minimum, but im probably having more like 6 litres.

Cheers,

TheStudent


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

thestudent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So ive been doing phase 1 of 'The Superhero Transformation' and im down to 11% BF (from about 16%). Its taken 5 weeks to get this far and this program is definitely kicking my ass! I am gonna wait until i get down to single figure BF and then start phase 2.
> 
> ...


which superhero will you end up looking like?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good question liam. Have this conversation with friends quite often.


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

thestudent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So ive been doing phase 1 of 'The Superhero Transformation' and im down to 11% BF (from about 16%). Its taken 5 weeks to get this far and this program is definitely kicking my ass! I am gonna wait until i get down to single figure BF and then start phase 2.
> 
> ...


I might be being thick here but what on earth is "The Superhero Transformation"?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> which superhero will you end up looking like?


Batman?


----------



## thestudent (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL! I don't know about that! There was some good stuff on how different actors got prepped for films though. Atm im just doing the fat loss phase but who knows what will happen in phase 2. if it's as hard as this first phase im gonna be in some serious doms!


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

thestudent said:


> LOL! I don't know about that! There was some good stuff on how different actors got prepped for films though. Atm im just doing the fat loss phase but who knows what will happen in phase 2. if it's as hard as this first phase im gonna be in some serious doms!


Whats the routine then mate?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

What's the routine mate? Not paying $9.99 just to satisfy my curiosity, but still interested to see if it warrants charging.


----------



## thestudent (Jun 3, 2014)

It's that program that was written after they interviewed all the celebrity trainers for the avengers film. It was written by an academic in sport science and training. There was a lot of hype about it on one of the actors facebook pages if i remember correctly. Give it a google search and it should come up.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Batman?
> 
> View attachment 151896


more like this Robin


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

can you write up the programme mate as would be interesting to see what the celeb trainers think


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

thestudent said:


> It's that program that was written after they interviewed all the celebrity trainers for the avengers film. It was written by an academic in sport science and training. There was a lot of hype about it on one of the actors facebook pages if i remember correctly. Give it a google search and it should come up.


Only results that come up mate are summit that wants paying $9.99, like someone said i am only curious so dont wanna pay money just to find out.


----------



## thestudent (Jun 3, 2014)

The fat loss stuff is split up into complexes and a deadly sprint program. The muscle building stuff is all about how to achieve a specific body shape i.e. understanding proportionality. All very down to earth and basic programs.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

I think everyone would like to know what the routine looks like.

Seeing as plenty have asked and there is still no answer it has also caught my curiousity now, so, what does the routine look like?


----------



## thestudent (Jun 3, 2014)

Well i don't want to write up the entire program since i paid the $10 but here is an outline:

Getting lean is the main focus since it is what comes across most on screen. There is a program of complexes (standard stuff) and a program of HIT sprints for that purpose.

The muscle building stuff is a bit different. Focuses on one or 2 exercises per session and blasting them with volume.

That's pretty much it, along with some nutrition stuff and program planning.

Can anyone answer my original question about being so thirsty?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

thestudent said:


> Well i don't want to write up the entire program since i paid the $10 but here is an outline:
> 
> Getting lean is the main focus since it is what comes across most on screen. There is a program of complexes (standard stuff) and a program of HIT sprints for that purpose.
> 
> ...


You're not drinking enough water. That's why you're thirsty. Get some electrolytes to. Now that information cost $10 so let's see it.

To be honest mate I don't think many on here will wanna do the programme but we are just interested as I'm thinking if it's some amazing workout that will get you looking like a superhero it seems a little too good to be true for $10

I


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Kid Billy said:


> Whats the routine then mate?


Trust you to get in on this !!! Anything to look like superman eh Straughany !!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> You're not drinking enough water. That's why you're thirsty.
> 
> I


PMSL :clap:


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

bcfclee27 said:


> Trust you to get in on this !!! Anything to look like superman eh Straughany !!!


Who's straughany? Ya mean Billy aye????


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

thestudent said:


> Well i don't want to write up the entire program since i paid the $10 but here is an outline:
> 
> Getting lean is the main focus since it is what comes across most on screen. There is a program of complexes (standard stuff) and a program of HIT sprints for that purpose.
> 
> ...


dude its $10 we are talking about here...hardly breaking the bank!!

if you look through the forums here there is thousands and thousands of pounds worth of valuable information and your grudging giving out information because it was $10??

the whole point in a forum like this is help others the same way you seek help...

just saying.........


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Picsornosuperherotransformation


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

stoatman said:


> Picsornosuperherotransformation


He can't reply as he is currently fighting crime in Gotham City


----------

